# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Đảo Curieuse - viên ngọc quý của Seychelles

## nguyetnt

Du khách đến với quần đảo Seychelles đều ấn tượng nhất với đảo Curieuse, bởi vẻ đẹp đến mê hồn của nó. Curieuse được gọi là viên ngọc quý nhất của Seychelles.



Cộng hòa Seychelles - quần đảo thiên đường gồm 115 hòn đảo, mỗi đảo đều có vịnh và những bãi biển thơ mộng, cát trắng hoang sơ trên nền trời trong xanh và yên tĩnh. Công viên Vallee de Mai là nơi có những loài động, thực vật quý hiếm, đảo san hô lớn nhất thế giới Aldabra Atoll...

Đảo "Tò mò"


Curieuse theo tiếng Pháp là "tò mò". Hòn đảo đá granite này nổi lên từ Ấn Độ Dương với độ cao là 172 mét. Thiên đường nhỏ này có diện tích 4,6km2: dài 3km, rộng gần 1,5km. Nơi đây chính là một công viên hải dương quốc gia cho việc bảo vệ loài rùa Aldabra đặc biệt.


Hòn đảo này được phát hiện năm 1768, do nhà thám hiểm người Pháp Marc-Joseph Marion du Fresne. Cô đặt tên cho đảo là đảo "Tò mò" - trùng tên với con thuyền buồm đã đưa cô đến được với hòn đảo này.

Nhưng ngay sau đó hòn đảo nhỏ bé này bị tàn phá bởi vụ hỏa hoạn năm 1771 gây ra bởi các thủy thủ, họ đốt để lấy nhanh những trái dừa. "Tò mò" bị chiếm đóng vào năm 1833 bởi các nhà truyền giáo, họ đã xây dựng ở đây một trại phong cho những người bị bệnh phong của vùng Ấn Độ Dương.


Họ đã tạo ra một con đường mòn dẫn đến trại phong, hai bên đường là một hệ thực vật quý hiếm bao gồm: quế, vani dại, takamakas và dừa. Ngày nay trại phong là một đống đổ nát, nhưng căn nhà của các bác sĩ đến từ Praslin - một ngôi nhà hai tầng tráng lệ thời thuộc địa - đã được chính phủ Seychelles phục chế lại.

Điểm đặc biệt là không có nhà ở trên đảo. Khách du lịch sẽ ở lại trên đảo Praslin ngay gần đảo Curieuse (cách đảo Mahe 44 km), sau đó đi thuyền đến với "Tò mò" để có thể thưởng thức món cá hồng đỏ nướng đặc biệt và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của vịnh Laraie bao quanh bởi những hàng dừa xanh mướt, bãi biển đẹp như tranh vẽ và hệ động, thực vật có một không hai với bản sắc rất riêng, quyến rũ vô cùng.

Căn nhà của động, thực vật quý hiếm


Đảo Curieuse chính là công viên biển quốc gia - khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên (thành lập năm 1979), thuộc địa lớn nhất của loài rùa khổng lồ, nhiều loại cá và vô số các loài chim quý hiếm. Ngoài ra, Curieuse còn có một bảo tàng nhỏ và một bãi biển tuyệt đẹp cách xa khu bảo tồn của các loài rùa.

Đảo "Tò mò" là nơi sinh sống của duy nhất một gia đình, chịu trách nhiệm chăm sóc thiên đường nhỏ này. Điểm thu hút khách du lịch ở hòn đảo nhỏ này chính là 300 con rùa Aldabra khổng lồ, một số con đã 200 tuổi. Du khách có thể vui đùa cùng với những "cụ" rùa khổng lồ, sống tự do dưới sự bảo vệ của nhân viên khu bảo tồn.


Thật thư thái khi đi bộ trên con đường mòn giữa rừng sú, đước ngập mặn quan sát việc chăm sóc những chú rùa nhỏ được tập trung lại trong một khu vực riêng nhằm bảo vệ khỏi các kẻ thù. Du khách có thể giật mình khi bắt gặp những chú vẹt đen chỉ có thể thấy được ở đây và ở đảo Praslin.

Du khách còn được xem rùa đồi mồi, rùa xanh... đẻ trứng và chôn trứng vào mùa sinh sản, hoặc chiêm ngưỡng loài rùa caretta làm tổ ở đây.
Với những người đam mê lặn biển thì nơi đây hết sức lý tưởng, bởi làn nước trong veo có thể nhìn thấy toàn bộ hệ động, thực vật biển địa phương ở khu bảo tồn rạn san hô rất gần đảo St-Pierre.


Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên được quản lý bởi Seychelles BirdLife này còn nổi tiếng bởi các loài chim biển và các loại chim quý hiếm, bao gồm cả chim chích bông lau Seychelles và chim ác là Seychelles - hai trong số các loài chim hiếm nhất trên thế giới.


Khí hậu ôn hòa đã dệt nên thảm thực vật mê hồn ở nơi đây. Du khách sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi nhìn thấy trái Coco de mer (dừa biển), bởi hạt giống của nó được đánh giá là lớn nhất và kỳ cục nhất trong thế giới thực vật. Loài cây này có nguồn gốc từ đảo St Pierre, Chauve-Souris và Round, nhưng ngày nay chỉ có thể tìm thấy trên đảo Curieuse và Praslin.

Nó có hình dáng tròn trịa giống như các thiếu nữ, cho nên nó có tên là trái "callipyge" có nghĩa là "mông mẩy" theo tiếng Hy lạp. Cách đây hàng ngàn năm, các thủy thủ Tây Ban Nha và Bồ Đào Nha đã phát hiện ra những hạt khổng lồ trôi trên biển như những cái phao vậy. Quả dừa biển có đường kính 40-50 cm, nặng 15-30 kg và có từ 1 đến 4 hạt, chứa khoảng 5-6 lít nước, nước có màu trắng tươi rất giàu đường và chất béo.
Hạt Coco de mer cần đến 2 năm mới có thể nảy mầm. Cây Coco de mer có thể cao đến 25-34m, tán lá xòe như cánh quạt.


Chính vì thế mà trước năm 1768, khi nguồn gốc của Coco de mer chưa được phát hiện, người ta nghĩ rằng đây là quả của một loại cây huyền bí mọc lên từ lòng đại dương, nó có sức mạnh kỳ diệu nên giá của nó rất đắt. Nnhiều nhà quý tộc Châu Âu hồi thế kỷ XVI còn coi những trái Coco de mer khổng lồ này là vật báu đáng được sưu tầm, đem về gọt vỏ, gắn đá quý lên và trưng bày trong nhà của mình.

Bãi biển cát trắng và hoang sơ, mặt nước trong veo với vô vàn loài cá đủ màu sắc, màu xanh mướt của cây cối hòa vào không khí trong lành, mát mẻ tạo nên sự tươi mát cho người thưởng thức cảm giác thư thái vô cùng, đó là Curieuse.

----------


## h20love

bãi đá đẹp wa'

----------


## lovetravel

oa, cảnh đẹp quá

----------

